# [Solved] lspci problems

## na641

Hi everyone. I have a HP DV9610US laptop (dv9000 family) which works great in Gentoo. I have a little issue with my lspci command that's a little troubling. Here is the output of my lspci:

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0547 (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0548 (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0542 (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0541 (rev a2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0543 (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0560 (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0561 (rev a2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0550 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 054c (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0531 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

02:05.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

02:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 12)

02:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

02:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)

```

As you can see, the majority of devices are listed as 'unknown device'. When booting with a sabayon livedvd, all items are listed correctly. It looks more akin to this. Does anyone have any idea what my problem is? I assume its a kernel config option that i have disabled. A copy of my .config can be found at http://na641.com/kernelLast edited by na641 on Tue Jun 03, 2008 11:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Try running update-pciids (as root) and see if it helps.

----------

## na641

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> Try running update-pciids (as root) and see if it helps.

 

wow that did it, thanks a lot! Is that something im going to have do every time i boot or is it a one time affair? no big deal either way

----------

## yabbadabbadont

As long as all your hardware shows up correctly now, then you shouldn't need to update it again.  (unless you add new hardware)

There is a similar script for usb ids that is part of usbutils.

I believe that both the usbutils and pciutils ebuilds print out a warning at the end about adding the commands to cron.monthly or some such.  (not that I did it either...  :Laughing: )

Edit: Looks like it doesn't warn you.  It just adds the cron job for you if you have the network-cron USE flag enabled.

----------

